# X-Trail Roof Rack, Thule, etc...



## RED FROG (Aug 27, 2004)

:thumbup: 

I HAVE JUST BOUGHT MY NEW RED XTRAIL 2 WEEKS AGO AND IT IS A TOP 1 SUV.

I REPLACE A HOLD CRV1997 AND I TRY DE NEW CRV, THE XTRAIL IS SUPERIOR.

I FOUND THAT THULE WAS NOT READY FOR THIS VEHICULE, SO I SEARCH IN OTHER COUNTRY WERE HE WAS SOLD.

THE EQUIPEMENT YOU NEED IN CANADA IS THE FOOT 418 WITH STANDARD BARS AND LOCK.

THE SOLUTION WAS FOUND BY A DEALER IN RIMOUSKI QUEBEC, AND THE BOLD FIT EXACTLY, DON'T BELIEVE THULE IF YOU CALL THERE, THE SAY THAT THE HAVE NOTHING.


BONJOUR

J'AI TROUVE LA SOLUTION POUR LES RACK THULE, IL FAUT PRENDRE LA BASE 418 ET ELLE FAIT PARFAITEMENT DANS LES TROUS, LES VIS SONT EXACTEMENT DE LA BONNE LONGUEUR. L'EXPERT DANS LE DOMAINE EST ANDRE CHEZ GENDRON SPORT A RIMOUSKI. THULE CONTINU DE TIRE QU'IL N'Y A PAS DE PIECE AU CANADA.

SO EVERERY ONE NOW CAN TAKE THEIR CANOE OR KAYAK ON THE XTRAIL.

THE RED FROG


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

welcome 

your talking about the thule rack eh? Where are you from?

hint: typing in CAPITAL LETTERS is considered screaming on a forum. Type lower case (small letters)


----------



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

*More info on Thule Rack Connection Please*

Would like more info on the thule rack mounts that fit the XTrail. Was unable to track down any info on the "418". Do you have a full part number or description? Can you provide contact information on the store you got the connection from.

Thanks.
**************************


RED FROG said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I HAVE JUST BOUGHT MY NEW RED XTRAIL 2 WEEKS AGO AND IT IS A TOP 1 SUV.
> 
> ...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

White XTrail said:


> Would like more info on the thule rack mounts that fit the XTrail. Was unable to track down any info on the "418". Do you have a full part number or description? Can you provide contact information on the store you got the connection from.
> 
> Thanks.
> **************************


Check this out.

Lew


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

RED FROG thank-you for researching this. I found a Thule 418 foot pack and installed it on my '05 X-Trail SE with no problems! One question though, the kit I purchased was missing the foot pads (got a good deal on it). Were you able to fit these between the Thule foot and roof rail ? If so, were there any modifications required? 

Thanks.



RED FROG said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I HAVE JUST BOUGHT MY NEW RED XTRAIL 2 WEEKS AGO AND IT IS A TOP 1 SUV.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Red Frog,

I found the same link last fall when I was looking for a Thule fix, but the 418 foot is not sold anymore. Unless you buy parts or are able to find a used set. For those who still need a solution, these are my earlier posts:

_Posted Nov 9/04
Hi Starbucky,

Did you say Thule makes a roof rack for the X-Trail? What foot pack/fit kit do you need? I've been searching for a little while and Thule in Europe says the 417 foot pack which is equivalent to the 430 with the TK2. However, looking at the specs for the TK2 I am not sure if it would fit in the fixed points of the X-Trail. If you buy Nissan's rack are you going to need to attachments? I looked at Nissan's rack system and trying to get adapters for all my Thule accessories, but not able to get adapters for everything. Hate to buy new attachments.

Regards,
Greg

Posted Dec 5/04
Before I forget, I got a Thule fit kit to work. I already had a 430 foot pack and bought a TK6. The TK6 comes with a small rail that you bolt on first. Except the bolts holes are 3.5 inches center to center and the X-Trail mount is 2 1/8 inches center to center. My dealer drilled the holes in the short rail and bolted them on for me. So the attachment fit on exactly like my TK1 did on both my Pathfinders. If you can not find a TK6, the TK8 and TK9 both come with short rail adapters as well. I beleive all the TK packages cost the same, around the $65 range._

Regards,
Greg



RED FROG said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I HAVE JUST BOUGHT MY NEW RED XTRAIL 2 WEEKS AGO AND IT IS A TOP 1 SUV.
> 
> ...


----------



## boggarte (May 16, 2005)

*Some news from Thule US!!!*

Hi all!
I've submitted this question to Thule US in June:
_The Nissa X-Trail 2005 is not in your database. I know this vehicle is not available in the US. Any plan to import the right attachment available in Europe for this vehicle for Canadian customers? Any other solution?
Thanks!_​
and finally got this answer...

_Response (KATHLEEN CSR) - 07/27/2005 11:09 AM
If your Xtrail has pre-set mounting points then the North American installation for the vehicle is the 430 Tracker II Foot Pack, Tracker Kit TK2 and a pair 50" Load Bars. If it has raised rails running front-to-back down either side of the vehicle then it is require the 450 Crossroads Railing Foot Pack and a pair of 50" Load Bars._

..so, nothing specific for the X-Trail yet...
Hope this helps.

Personnaly, I gave up and choosed a SportRack 2EZ platform to fit my hitch.

Regards!


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

and finally got this answer...

_Response (KATHLEEN CSR) - 07/27/2005 11:09 AM
If your Xtrail has pre-set mounting points then the North American installation for the vehicle is the 430 Tracker II Foot Pack, Tracker Kit TK2 and a pair 50" Load Bars. If it has raised rails running front-to-back down either side of the vehicle then it is require the 450 Crossroads Railing Foot Pack and a pair of 50" Load Bars._


This information is bunk!

The TK2 will not fit on the X-Trail. To fit a Thule rack to the X-Trail you need the following.

50" or 58" Load Bars
430 Tracker II Foot Pack
*TK6* Tracket Kit

The TK6 needs to be modified to match the 2 3/16" pitch for the bolts on the fixed mounts. This is easy.

I have this setup on my X-Trail and it's rock solid!

Ken


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

*Thule solution for X-Trail*

Contrary to popular belief, the Thule 418 foot pack is still stocked by Thule Canada (Montreal) I used one of my customers to order it for me. Just about any bike/sports shop that carries Thule can order the pack for you.
It fits perfectly into the hard mount points in the top rails. I slightly modified the rubber foot pads by carefully cutting off the two little rubber "nubs" found on the bottom of the pads. Perfect fit. Thule will be offering a "Fit Kit" for the X-Trail in 2006 when the truck becomes available in the USA. The only problem with the 418 system is that it does not completely fill the space in the top rails. The new kit will.
As well, I noticed that there was a lot of wind noise with the Thule installed. That was fixed with the installation of the Nissan Sun Roof Deflector. Very quite now.
If you are in a rush to mount your Thule, get a 418 kit. If you can wait till spring, the "approved" kit will be available then.


----------



## Kayaker (Sep 5, 2005)

*thule modification for xtrail*

I'm considering buying a 06 SE without that hyper roof rail because I want manual transmission. I have read I think all of the threads about the Thule solution for X Trail. I'm not clear on what I'm supposed to buy or and modify.

I understand about the load bars (50 or 58 inches), 430 tracker II foot pack.
Now about the Tracker kit, I need TK6 kit? Now what exactly do I need to modify? Please explain, as I would like to know before buying that xtrail.

Thanks in advance!




boatek said:


> and finally got this answer...
> 
> _Response (KATHLEEN CSR) - 07/27/2005 11:09 AM
> If your Xtrail has pre-set mounting points then the North American installation for the vehicle is the 430 Tracker II Foot Pack, Tracker Kit TK2 and a pair 50" Load Bars. If it has raised rails running front-to-back down either side of the vehicle then it is require the 450 Crossroads Railing Foot Pack and a pair of 50" Load Bars._
> ...


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Kayaker,

It is very easy to modify the TK6 foot pack. All you need to do is drill one hole in each "rail" section they give you, for a total of 4 holes drilled. This is to match the hole spacing on the X-Trail which is 2 3/8" ( I believe, measure and be sure) 

I'll try and post pictures when I get home tonight. It's a very easy mod.

Ken


----------



## Kayaker (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok I think I get it. I wouldn't mind a picture though. And the bolts are the right length and pitch?




boatek said:


> Kayaker,
> 
> It is very easy to modify the TK6 foot pack. All you need to do is drill one hole in each "rail" section they give you, for a total of 4 holes drilled. This is to match the hole spacing on the X-Trail which is 2 3/8" ( I believe, measure and be sure)
> 
> ...


----------



## wal (Jun 17, 2004)

*Roof Racks for x-trail*

Hi guys!
Is there any other Roof Racks for x-trail except dealers choice?
Perhaps Thule Roof Racks for x-trail or Rhino Roof Racks for x-trail ? any advice 
Thanks


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Wal,

This has been covered in other posts, try using the search function... 

However, I have a Thule rack for the X, and it requires a minor modification of the TK6 foot pack. Here is a copy of my orriginal message...

To fit a Thule rack to the X-Trail you need the following.

50" or 58" Load Bars
430 Tracker II Foot Pack
TK6 Tracket Kit

The TK6 needs to be modified to match the 2 3/16" pitch for the bolts on the fixed mounts. This is easy, and only involves drilling 4 holes into the TK6 kit. No drilling into the vehicle. All the bolts etc are otherwise a direct fit.

I have this setup on my X-Trail and it's rock solid!

Ken


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

*Roof bars with no mod required*

Not sure if you can get them in Canada but if you check this site out

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/

for Atera roof bars (model A4107 or A5107)

I have a set and they fit great to the mounting points on the roof rails, plus they are ok if you have the rear spoiler which I do.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have Rhino Sportz on my exy and they fit perfectly without any modification. They actually fit much better than the factory racks and cover the roof rail opening in full (unlike the factory ones)

HERE are the racks I have. (first ones from the top) and nope, the "surfboard" is not included. hehehehe 


Rhino have an agent in Canada I believe, HERE


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> I have Rhino Sportz on my exy and they fit perfectly without any modification. They actually fit much better than the factory racks and cover the roof rail opening in full (unlike the factory ones)
> 
> HERE are the racks I have. (first ones from the top) and nope, the "surfboard" is not included. hehehehe
> 
> ...


Look the same as the Uk Atera except they cover the roofrail opening, so a better bet I think...wish I had seen the link for Rhino before I bought mine!


----------



## BC_X (May 4, 2006)

This seems like as good a time as any for my first post. I've been lurking for a few months, but Wal's question was one I've been wrestling with since I bought my X in March.

I hope this isn't a thread hijack (I'm a forum newbie), but I have additional questions about roof racks for the X. The foam blocks for the canoe just don't cut it any more.

I've searched the forum, and have reached the conclusion that for Canadian X-Trails, there are four options:

1. Buy factory cross bars
2. Buy a Thule 430 and TK6 (or TK8 or TK9) and modify fit kit to match hole spacing
3. Track down an old Thule 418 foot kit
4. Import a European or Australian rack that fits

So my questions/comments are as follows:

1. This year Nissan apparently jacked the price of the factory rack to about $600. The dealer told me his cost is about $500. Is the 2006 model any different from a 2005 model rack? Has anybody bought a rack for a 2006? How much did you pay? Can the factory racks be used with the Thule (square bars) or Yakima (round bars) canoe carrier?

2. Boatek, or someone who has installed the modified Thule 430/TK6 rack, post a picture of their installation? I've been to Rack Attack in Vancouver twice and done a bit of a test fit on my X. They didn't have a TK6, but I tried the TK8. I can see where the holes need to be drilled, but without a plastic cover, the installation is ugly with the foot pad sitting on top of the aluminum rail. How many holes are in the TK6 rail? How have you managed to fair the gap in the rail, or have you bothered? Rack Attack has told me that modifying the rail will invalidate the warranty and that I'd have to sign the invoice in acknowledgement. Did anyone have this issue come up while buying the TK6 fit kit?

3. Local stores don't seem to have any of the Thule 418 kits anymore, nor are they interested in tracking them down. I saw one on E-Bay a couple weeks ago. Some people on this forum have mentioned having to trim the footpad to fit properly. Does the 418 fill the gap in the rail any better than a 430/TK6? If you've installed a 418, can you post a picture?

4. The most desperate option is to try an import something from overseas. The Thule UK website lists some racks for the X, but there appears to be different rail configurations in the UK. (I have some relatives coming from the UK in a few weeks, so I've considered having them pick up a foot kit for me). The most likely candidate seems to be the 417 foot, which is apparently different from a North American 417. Are the fixed points on a Canadian X the same as those on a European (or Australian) X? Are the bolt holes in the Canadian mounting bracket metric? If I got a European 417, would it work with North American Thule cross bars? 
The Rhino Sportz that Jalal has installed look nice, but it doesn't look like a set for the X is available in Canada (surprise, surprise!)

Any help or suggestions from you guys would be appreciated, as I am getting frustrated with my roof rack search. Unfortunately for me, I didn't discover the roof rack issue until after I bought the vehicle. Otherwise I've been enjoying my X thoroughly!

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Michael,
I searched for a few months for a proper fit kit before I bought my X-Trail, as I have the full Thule line of products. I am into many activities and have almost all the accessories for Thule. I didn't want to go to factory racks or anything else and then have to adapt my accessories or buy new ones. So I got a TK6 and the dealer drilled the other hole for me. The TK6 comes with two holes but are spaced farther apart then what we require. I sacrificed looks for functionality, and I am happy I did. My Thule rack fits fine and is secure. As far as the 418, they don't have those anymore and you will have to buy used (if you can fine one). I have not seen any and can't comment on the looks compared to my setup. 

Regards,
Greg


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> HERE are the racks I have. (first ones from the top) and nope, the "surfboard" is not included. hehehehe


As usual the North American section of their website makes no reference to the XTrail. But looking at the fitting guide pdf from the .au website it looks like they completely fill the space left when you remove the covers from the rails.



aussietrail said:


> Rhino have an agent in Canada I believe, HERE


If you put your area code in on the North American (on the home page) website there are a number of different distributers around. One in my city too. I might have to stop by and see if they can get these in.

Ian


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

IanR said:


> it looks like they completely fill the space left when you remove the covers from the rails.


Yes they do. They fill in that gap in full and perfectly. Also they sit higher than the rear spoiler, which is very important if you plan to carry long gear or a luggage box.





> I might have to stop by and see if they can get these in.
> 
> Ian


Even if they don't have it in stock they will be able to have them imported/ordered for you from the main office in Australia. They're authorised agents, so they will be able to do that. The price of the Rhino Sportz roof racks is $238AUD/pair here in Australia.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought the factory cross bars about 2 weeks ago from the dealer. They only cost around $250, so I don't know where the $500 would come from. Maybe that's how much they are for the Hyper Roof rack? I just have the regular small roof rack, no fancy lights 

I also don't know if they are a different type then other people bought, but they fit fine over the existing rack. Someone said there is a space or gap, but the cross bar feet completely cover the "hole" on the roof rack so I'm not worried about water getting in. 

The main reason I went with the factory one is that I have all the attachments from my VW which fit fine with a little bit of grinding to the little plate that anchors them.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Michael,

Answers to some of your questions...



> Boatek, or someone who has installed the modified Thule 430/TK6 rack, post a picture of their installation?


I will when I get a chance, early next week. I'm away from home on business now.



> How many holes are in the TK6 rail? How have you managed to fair the gap in the rail, or have you bothered?


You're on the right track, TK6, or TK8 or TK9 will all work. One new hole is drilled into each aluminum rail on the TK6 kit. I haven't bothered trying to fair the gap in the rail. Aerodynamically the cross bars and box or kayak or canoe will be more significant that the gaps in the roof rails. As for a rust concern, I don't really have one, as the exposed metal is all powder coated and well away from the road salt spray generated at the wheels. I would lube the nuts/bolts when you remove them as a preventative measure. 



> Rack Attack has told me that modifying the rail will invalidate the warranty and that I'd have to sign the invoice in acknowledgement. Did anyone have this issue come up while buying the TK6 fit kit?


I got my rails and feet used on ebay, so a warranty was not a concern. 



> Does the 418 fill the gap in the rail any better than a 430/TK6? If you've installed a 418, can you post a picture?


I don't think that the 418 will fill the gap any better than the TK6 option.



> Are the fixed points on a Canadian X the same as those on a European (or Australian) X? Are the bolt holes in the Canadian mounting bracket metric? If I got a European 417, would it work with North American Thule cross bars?


I am confident that the bolt pattern and bolt size are the same on all X-Trails, and I believe that the European 417 will work with the NA Thule bars.

For me, the Thule solution has worked well. The only issue is that you have to take the entire system off the X-Trail to put the factory roof rail caps back on the vehicle. Not a big deal, more of an inconvience for me. 

Hope this helps...

Ken


----------



## BC_X (May 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help.
After seeing evjm's response I decided to double check the Nissan dealership. Turns out my salesman had no idea what he was talking about when he said that the 2006 racks were twice the price of the 2005. They were only in the $275 range.
Since I don't already have any accessories for Thule or Yakima that need to fit, I decided to go with the Nissan crossbars. Picked them up and installed them today, just in time to take the canoe out tomorrow. 
Has anyone used or seen the Nissan canoe carrier? They have two different ones on the website, neither of which was in stock, and I'm not sure of the difference between them. I'll probably go without for this summer, but I am curious about them.
Thanks again!

Michael


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I haven't seen the nissan canoe holder. All I use for my kayak is a couple curved pieces of foam on the crossbars and tie downs to the crossbars. I think Mountain Equipment Co-Op makes them, I bought them locally for ~$35. It's not the prettiest but it works even on the highway.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

I've carried a 17 ft. canoe directly on the plain Nissan roof racks at highway speed. A nylon tiedown was used on each rack, with a pair of tiedowns from the front of the canoe to the front tie points under the bumper. I do wish that there was a rear tie point on each side, but for some reason they didn't include one on the exhaust side.


----------



## BC_X (May 4, 2006)

I carried the canoe (16.5 ft) on the factory rack for the first time yesterday. Travelled at highway speeds and the canoe was solid. Much less stressful than foam blocks squeaking around on the roof and the canoe shifting! 

(BTW, I just recently read a handy tip to keep those foam blocks from sliding on the roof - just put a piece of that non-skid carpet underlay under each block. Haven't tried it myself, but would have if I hadn't bought the cross-bars)

Alex, I use nylon canoe tie-down straps with hooks on the end. I too noticed that there is no right-side rear tie-point, but I did find a suitable hole in the frame just above and to the left of the exhaust pipe. This is perfect for the hook, but I haven't figured out what I would do if I was using rope.


----------



## jtd (Aug 21, 2005)

I got a brand new set of 418 feet off Ebay for a whole $9.99 , works great, i trimmed the rubber pads for fit and she was good to go.


----------



## norco2 (Feb 24, 2007)

*roof rack*

Do the stock roof rack cross bars for x trail roof rack support tulie attachments? Thanks ladies and Gents.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

norco2 said:


> Do the stock roof rack cross bars for x trail roof rack support tulie attachments? Thanks ladies and Gents.


You can get an adapter for your attachments OR you get a Thule tk6 and foot tracker and drill a hole to match the bolt span on your vehicle. I did this in November 2004 and have not had any trouble with it. I constantly use my bike racks (3 in total), ski rack, cargo box, kayak & canoes carriers. The mount has been secure. There are many posts on this, do a search for racks to get any more info.

Go to this link: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail...n-roof-rail-mounts-post918061.html#post918061

Greg


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

boggarte, what do you need to use the 2 EZ Platform Hitch Rack, I notice it's $180 + Tx at SportCheck. Could you tell me what kind of receiver you have or installed? I have the 2006 XTrail Bonavista edition. Thanks.

Xtrailer / Ontario


----------



## boggarte (May 16, 2005)

xtrailer said:


> boggarte, what do you need to use the 2 EZ Platform Hitch Rack, I notice it's $180 + Tx at SportCheck. Could you tell me what kind of receiver you have or installed? I have the 2006 XTrail Bonavista edition. Thanks.
> 
> Xtrailer / Ontario


Hi Xtrailer, sorry for the delay...
I had a custom fit trailer hitch installed to my X-Trail by a well known specialist in my area. Actually, it is even my dealer who sent me there since it would be less expensive than the official dealer one!!
Quite expensive though. 230$ for the Hitch and 100$ for the vehicle electric wiring: 380$ total. It's OK if you need to tow something else but expensive for bikes only...
BTW, I had the 2 ez Platform Hitch Rack for 145$ + tax at Autorack dealer shop.
Good Luck!


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone tried something like the SportRack 3-Bike SUV & Van Trunk Rack Carrier, $139.99, Product #40-1027-6 from Canadian Tire? Is it safe to use one of these having in mind the size of the back glass? Seems to do the job at a good price but need to know if there could be any issues when breaking. Anyone?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

boatek said:


> Kayaker,
> 
> It is very easy to modify the TK6 foot pack. All you need to do is drill one hole in each "rail" section they give you, for a total of 4 holes drilled. This is to match the hole spacing on the X-Trail which is 2 3/8" ( I believe, measure and be sure)
> 
> ...


Did you ever posted those pics of your rail's setup? If yes, could kindly redirect me to those pics? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Oreo said:


> You can get an adapter for your attachments OR you get a Thule tk6 and foot tracker and drill a hole to match the bolt span on your vehicle. I did this in November 2004 and have not had any trouble with it. I constantly use my bike racks (3 in total), ski rack, cargo box, kayak & canoes carriers. The mount has been secure. There are many posts on this, do a search for racks to get any more info.
> 
> Go to this link: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail...n-roof-rail-mounts-post918061.html#post918061
> 
> Greg


Oreo, could you provide details about the Thule items you installed, Type/Model/Product Number if possible. Also, would be great if you could snap some pics to have an idea of the installation. Much appreciated in advance.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Man, everybody talks about drilling a hole on it BUT not picture of it. What a pity!


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

have a 2006 bonavista and would like to use my bike racks from my old car. Maybe just purchasing from nissan the cross bars would be the easiest? I'll also check with my local bike rack store for their comments


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Still waiting for A picture...anyone? Too much theory, no design.


----------



## m8rix4ever (Apr 20, 2007)

*Thule Expedition roofracks*

Hi all
Yesterday I decided to buy an X-trail 2005 Elegance(after reading this forum) and I'm very satisfied.I love this car.
But I would like to have som kind of roofracks and I like the Thule Expedition.
Have anyone tried this out if it fit X-trail?
If you have other suggestion so please tell me or why not put a picture of your car with roofracks on this "thread".
Nike
Sweden


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

I was at Rack Attack in Laird Drive and they say the following is needed to setup the rack:
Thule 430 Tracker II Foot Pack - Thule Factory Mount Foot Packs
Tracker 430 Foot Pack
Tracker Kit #9 (TK9)
Thule 50' Load Bar
Thule 1 Pair Lock Core

I am still skeptical about installing one of these. No one has shown a picture as yet so not sure how it looks installed.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

Thule 417 : Read reviews and compare prices at Ciao.co.uk

foot pack 417 works too?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the setup for the Yakima:
Q-Tower
QClip 41 Pair
Yakima 48' Crossbar 1 - Pair
Yakima Single Lock Core


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

I found the 418 works perfectly without any modification.



TjC said:


> Thule 417 : Read reviews and compare prices at Ciao.co.uk
> 
> foot pack 417 works too?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

do u have any pics of your setup?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes distefv, we'll need to see a pic to get what you mean when you say "without modification" a close up of the setup will be invaluable. BTW are you located in Canada? That, will make a difference too.


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Here you go. There is a gap between the feet and the X-trail's rails. If you can live with that, then its the easiest solution. 

I am located in Canada. I found the 418 at a local bike shop in Calgary.

http://photoshare.shaw.ca/gallery/distefv1/



xtrailer said:


> Yes distefv, we'll need to see a pic to get what you mean when you say "without modification" a close up of the setup will be invaluable. BTW are you located in Canada? That, will make a difference too.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you very much distefv, it looks like a perfect fit indeed. Can you list the part used in your setup beside the Thule 418 footpack? Very much appreciated.


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

distefv said:


> I found the 418 at a local bike shop in Calgary.



Hi distefv, 

Which bike shop in Calgary?


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

I bought it from Bow Cycle but it was their last one. 
Somewhere I read that the 418 has been discontinued, but I have seen it online from various retailers in the US. 

I just Googled the Thule 418 and sound this one : Thule Tracker Foot #418
Cheap as borsch!

The setup I used was just the 418 footpack and the cross bars. Nothing else. 



cycles said:


> Hi distefv,
> 
> Which bike shop in Calgary?


----------



## claude36 (Aug 10, 2004)

I ordered from ebay a 417 foot pack and receive this 







but it doesn't work at all on my x-trail... what's wrong?


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. You ordered a 417 and not the 418 though.

It looks from the picture that there are metal hooks protruding from the bottom. The 418 does not have those. I will try to post a picture of my Thule feet.




claude36 said:


> I ordered from ebay a 417 foot pack and receive this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## claude36 (Aug 10, 2004)

on International Thule site, they give the 417 as the one for the X-Trail!


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, I see. 
Are those hooks sticking out the bottom made of metal, or rubber?
I might suggest cutting those off, but first check the spacing of the holes so they match the ones on the roof rails. As well, check the thread of the bolts on the roof rails.

The other option would be to buy the 418 foot pack.


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Actually, I don't think you have a 417 foot pack. Here is the link for the 417 on Thule's site.
417 manual


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

2006 xtrail 
Hi guys I found a used set for 418 here in montreal - looks like a good fit, just a confirmation, all i need is the cross bars? can you tell me a model #? any drilling required?

I will use the bars for bikes and a carrier

do u suggest a wind deflector as well cos I know its going to be noisy

thankx a lot


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

The cross bars should be at least the width of the roof. Give yourself 6-7 inches on either side if you plan on carrying a box and bikes . I don't know what the Xtrail takes as I used a pair from an old vehicle which I cut to fit.
The Thule cross bars have model numbers which reflect their length eg. LB50 are 50 inch bars. Also, make sure to get the square bars which have model #s beginning with LB. 
No drilling required with the 418. 
I didn't use the rubber pads that came with the 418 but if you want to use them you may need to trim them a bit. 

Do you have a sunroof wind deflector already ? This may be enough to quiet things down.
Vince


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply

Yes for the sunroof, no for the sunroof deflector

I'll check with my local dealer for the bars....2 mountain bikes and if possible a box carrier 

hopefully do a trip ur ways

i'll work on some pics


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Well here are my first posting of pictures with the 418 - still have to pickup bars - 2 bikes, require the 50inch bars I've found out.

Hope this helps....





























































































































Notice the rubber feet, is this what u guys have meant about shaving off?


----------



## distefv (Jul 26, 2005)

Yea, I don't even use the rubber feet or the square nuts. 
The base of the feet are flat and sit nicely on the roof rails.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

boatek said:


> and finally got this answer...
> 
> _Response (KATHLEEN CSR) - 07/27/2005 11:09 AM
> If your Xtrail has pre-set mounting points then the North American installation for the vehicle is the 430 Tracker II Foot Pack, Tracker Kit TK2 and a pair 50" Load Bars. If it has raised rails running front-to-back down either side of the vehicle then it is require the 450 Crossroads Railing Foot Pack and a pair of 50" Load Bars._
> ...


How easy is it to modify the TK6 kit? I'm getting the Tracker II 430's on ebay, cause its near to impossible to find the 418 kit anywhere, and plan to get the TK6's from Rackattack.


----------



## Mitch2791 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Guys

In the UK Thule recommend the 417 pack which fits perfectly. In the kit you get 2 or 3 different rubber feet, one of which is completely flat for the X trail. They also recommend the 120cm bars.

Regards
Mitch


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey guys.. just want to say thanks and ask a few questions. I ended up searching high and low to find Thule 418's and finally got a set after finding an aged Kijiji post in a city 2 hours away. The seller still had the items, and was actually coming into town for a meeting - so it worked great.

Thule 418s - $50 (used)
Thule LB50s - $20 (used)
Thule 6 pack locks - $27US (new on eBay)
Thule endcaps - $8 (retail)
Thule wind fairing - $85 (retail)
.. so $190 total for a rack kit worth over $400!

Now I'm searching for a decent Cargo Box (hopefully Thule). I got a SportRack one at Cdn Tire today for $99 - and as soon as I opened it and realized it didn't even come close to fitting, and it was flimsy - I took it back for a refund.

Can anyone recommend a good cargo box that will fit the X-Trail? The width I believe from center to center rail is 29"?


----------



## SANweaver (Jul 4, 2008)

*DigitalOutlaw - Comment...*

DigitalOutlaw ~

How did the finished install look where the old caps where?
Did you modify them, or does the thule come with caps that close around the opening on the roof rails?

btw: This is a great forum...I've been reading for hours about rack installation and I'm sooooo glad I found this site 

I have a lead on a used Nissan set of crossbars and I'm now concerned with the options I will have if I install the factory bars...so I am going to look for the 418 tracker foot pack.

...I would like to see what the finished install looks like.

Thanks, SANweaver


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

personally I have not picked up the bars - just the 418 feet as they are hard to locate.

the overall look won't be that nice - I warn u now, for for price and functionality no prob


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

SANweaver said:


> DigitalOutlaw ~
> 
> How did the finished install look where the old caps where?
> Did you modify them, or does the thule come with caps that close around the opening on the roof rails?
> ...


I left them stock, and they cover pretty much the entire steel mounting block. They actually look really good all assembled, especially with the Thule wind fairing on!

It took me a month to get the 418 Trackerpads.. and it was through scouring Kijiji and craigslist. If you know anyone in the states, you can get a new set on Amazon.com for $65 - but no shipping to Canada.

I'll try to post a pic or two once I figure out how to do it 

Yes - this forum is great. I found some posts and bought my own in cabin ACC filters. Just installed one last weekend in 10 mins.. screw the dealership and their $100 charge!!


----------



## neil85ae86 (Jun 25, 2007)

*418s are not a perfect fit*

I went the 418 route myself and found that they didn't fit well out of the box, sure the bolt holes line up but that's where it ended.

the base is on an angle and is parallel to the bar angle. Over tighten and they will cause your bars to bow. The actual contact with the factory mount point is minimal.

I took my foot pack to a machine shop and had them all machined flat on the bottom. Cost $20, now they fit perfectly.

Neil


----------



## lupedelupe (Jul 23, 2008)

Thule makes a 3059 Adaptor Kit that works with the 715 footpack (and aero bar). This setup can be modified (slightly) to fit the previous model X-Trail. 

Will post some pictures...


----------



## lupedelupe (Jul 23, 2008)

Here you go:


----------



## Alext (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everyone! I already post here when I was looking to buy the new Xterra model back in 2005. I finnaly bought a Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4 doors last year. Anyway, it's not point of this post. I hope this will not be considered as spam, anyway I will not bug you with this, I would just like to let you know that I started a company few years ago and I'm specialized in importation of Europeen roof rack. There's a new Thule product for the Nissan Xtrail and I'll have it soon in stock. (probably in few days, i'm waithing for an order from Europe.) It's based on the Europeen 751 and 753 foot pack. I'm already used to sell these for Mazda3 and they are great quality products. There is now a fit kit specific for the Xtrail, it's the # 3063.

I do not have any picture since this is new. I even do not have the PDF user guide, but I should have it soon. For the moment, here's the link of the product: X-Trail 05 - 07 with roof railings and FixPoint The images are from the rack on a Mazda3.

This could be a good solution for you guys. Let me know if you need more details.

Best regards

Alex


----------



## Alext (Feb 12, 2009)

I have now 4 in stock and available.


----------



## Explosiv (Feb 23, 2009)

Alext said:


> I have now 4 in stock and available.


Alex - what's the difference between the 751 and 753?


----------



## lupedelupe (Jul 23, 2008)

Explosiv said:


> Alex - what's the difference between the 751 and 753?


The 751 is visible above, and the 753 is just a shorter foot - i.e. the bars will be closer to the roof.


----------



## Alext (Feb 12, 2009)

lupedelupe said:


> The 751 is visible above, and the 753 is just a shorter foot - i.e. the bars will be closer to the roof.


Exactly. The 753 is 3cm shorter than the 751. The look is also a little different, which can help you chose. For the rest it's exactly the same.


----------



## Explosiv (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks lupe and Alex - just placed my order!


----------



## Alext (Feb 12, 2009)

Explosiv said:


> Thanks lupe and Alex - just placed my order!


Hi Explosiv! Thanks for your order! I currently have it in hand. (753 footpack with the 769 steel bars). I saw that you choose the Xpresspost from Canada-Post at $107.30. That's a very expensive shipping, specialy when you also have the Expedited available for $45.14! That's a big difference... With Xpresspost you will receive it on 2009-03-04 and with Expedited on 2009-03-06. I just want to point you the difference if you didn't see it or if it's a mistake. Just let me know if you would like to make any change to your order. We'll prepare it tonight anyway and will ship it tomorrow. We could ship it tomorrow too if you want to make any modification tonight. Just let me know, by posting here or by email ([email protected]).

Regards
Alex



Message from NissanForums moderator:
Alext: Please read your Private Messages (Feb 27, 2009)


----------



## Alext (Feb 12, 2009)

> Message from NissanForums moderator:
> Alext: Please read your Private Messages (Feb 27, 2009)


I just saw it, thanks!


----------



## bestvader (May 25, 2009)

*Thule Fairing Width*

Can anyone give me an idea of what width of Thule fairing I should buy for my X-Trail? I have a 2006 Bonavista edition, and have purchased the Thule 418 foot pack to mount my existing bars on the X-Trail.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## bestvader (May 25, 2009)

Just as an FYI, I installed the whole kit and the 418 feet worked perfectly with no drilling required.... my only issue is that they do leave some space between the feet and the existing rails that I would like to cover somehow... anyone with any ideas? I could post some pics if that would help.


----------



## d-trail (Oct 17, 2009)

*418 is solid*

Just installed the 418 feet and the setup is solid as a rock. I used my old 50" load bars and lock cylinders from my previous vehicle, a VW Golf. I have a carrier for snowboards and I'd like to get a bike carrier so I wanted to get these racks on the exy somehow. Google led me to this forum and it was very helpful. I decided to go for the 418 feet and google found a pair on craigslist chicago. The gentleman was willing to ship to Vancouver on my dime, $80US paypal and 4 days later I had my feet, and brand new with hardware still sealed! The fit, as mentioned, is not seamless, but after trimming the little "nubs" off of the rubber pads and careful and proper tightening, it is more than adequate. The final result is anchored solid as can be and will definitely meet my needs. I reefed on those bars and I can assure you that this system is not going anywhere.


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Alex,

don't know if your still in the rack business but I'm looking for the set up on my 2005 xtrail and was wondering if you still have the 3063 and what's the price for the foot pack and cross bars if you have them.

Provide some pics if you have.

Thanks,

Rick



Alext said:


> Hi everyone! I already post here when I was looking to buy the new Xterra model back in 2005. I finnaly bought a Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4 doors last year. Anyway, it's not point of this post. I hope this will not be considered as spam, anyway I will not bug you with this, I would just like to let you know that I started a company few years ago and I'm specialized in importation of Europeen roof rack. There's a new Thule product for the Nissan Xtrail and I'll have it soon in stock. (probably in few days, i'm waithing for an order from Europe.) It's based on the Europeen 751 and 753 foot pack. I'm already used to sell these for Mazda3 and they are great quality products. There is now a fit kit specific for the Xtrail, it's the # 3063.
> 
> I do not have any picture since this is new. I even do not have the PDF user guide, but I should have it soon. For the moment, here's the link of the product: X-Trail 05 - 07 with roof railings and FixPoint The images are from the rack on a Mazda3.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salle (Feb 14, 2006)

OK I want to figure something out: if I get a Thule 430 and TK6, does this setup have quick release, and do the factory covers fit over TK6 in place?

If I get Thule 418, is it quick release as well, to have to unscrew the feet off? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Salle,
I found a local guy who had an xtrail and removed the roof rack before returning the vehicle on lease. The rack i got was the dealer rack and the fit is perfect. You might as well spend the $275 CDN the dealer is asking to avoid all the hassles your experiencing.
Cheers,
Rick 




Salle said:


> OK I want to figure something out: if I get a Thule 430 and TK6, does this setup have quick release, and do the factory covers fit over TK6 in place?
> 
> If I get Thule 418, is it quick release as well, to have to unscrew the feet off?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Salle (Feb 14, 2006)

*Rack*

Local dealer here wants a lot of $$. I don't need the rack that bad. Will wait for a used one, or buy a 430 system for much less.


----------



## mwong168 (Sep 20, 2010)

I just called my local dealer for the roof rack and got quoted like $219+taxes for it. Might be better and I will have a clean stock fitament I hope. Now I have to give rackattack a quick call to see if I can fit my existing THULE accessories such as snowboard and bike carriers, bag and box.










I have a fairing from my old '99 Jetta which I wasn't able to fit on my previous '00 Passat's factory roof rack but would be nice if this would fit somehow on the factory Nissan X-Trail bars.










Anyone know if THULE accessories will work or require modification to fit onto the Nissan factory bars?


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

According to Thule's Canadian website, these components will fit X-trails for Thule's Aeroblade set-up:

Thule Rapid Podium Foot Pack 460R
Thule AeroBlade Load Bar Pair ARB47
Thule Fit Kit KIT3063

And this is for their regular square bar set-up:

Thule Podium Foot Pack 460
Thule 50 Inch Load Bar Pair LB50
Thule Fit Kit KIT3063

They also have the Aeroblade Edge set-up:

Thule AeroBlade Edge 7602
Thule AeroBlade Edge 7602
Thule Fit Kit KIT3063

Anyone have any experience with any of these set-ups and how well they work? The best prices appear to be at rackattack.com, but they still want a lot of $$$$$.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

As I live in Rio where the summer is very hot and my T30 Exy is black, I'm seeking help. I've thought of simply having the roof painted white. Another solution might be to tie white canvas with eyelets and strong chord to the 2 basic roof rails. Perhaps better would be to fit an upper aluminium roof, about 2cm above, like many traditional Land Rovers. The sun would be kept off the original roof and air would blow through the space. As on the Land Rovers mentioned it'd be important to have the leading edge sloping slightly down so that wind would not tear it off. Have you ever done or seen something like this?


----------

